
Tri, Tri Again for Aptera 3-Wheeler Loan From Feds | Autopia from Wired.com - sanj
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2009/03/aptera-legislat.html
======
sanj
This is really interesting at the level of sketchily navigating regulations.

I believe that the Aptera (which, in full disclosure, I lust after) was
clearly set up as a 3-wheeler to qualify as a motorcycle to avoid a whole lot
of regs -- safety and otherwise.

Whether or not they made it safer than a regular car is questionable.

But I really don't buy the argument that "if only it had four wheels". I think
you could just double up that back wheel and be done. I believe there was even
a land-speed record car that did exactly this.

